# Delta Ilford 3200 Prints



## AlanO (Feb 18, 2014)

I ordered 12 rolls of Delta 3200 and I having been practicing a little with this film. 

The following shots are from one of those rolls @ iso setting 1250, all pushed in Microphen to 3200 (stock / 9 min). 

8x10 Prints dev in dektol @ 1 min.


1,2,3,4 were under exposed ~1 stop, 5 was over exposed 1 stop... off camera meter ... 



2 contrast, 25 s @ f11




85950005 by Nokinrocks, on Flickr

2 contrast, 25 s @ f11




85950007 by Nokinrocks, on Flickr

3 1/2 contrast 28 s @ f11




85950003 by Nokinrocks, on Flickr

3 1/2 contrast 28 s @ f11




85950001 by Nokinrocks, on Flickr

3 1/2 contrast 28 s @ f8 




85950004 by Nokinrocks, on Flickr

Thoughts welcome..


----------



## 71M (Feb 18, 2014)

I really like it. It renders things _Unheimlich._


----------



## AlanO (Feb 18, 2014)

71M said:


> I really like it. It renders things _Unheimlich._


 I appreciate it... It has a unique quality I like as well.


----------



## webestang64 (Feb 19, 2014)

Nice.....I really like the 4th shot. But it does appear to need some dodging and burning.

I love shooting high ISO film. I just bought 2 rolls of Ilford 3200 to shoot at 25,000 ISO.


----------



## terri (Feb 19, 2014)

Very nice!   I like your chosen contrast filters.   #3 in particular is kickin' it.    

Keep up the good work!


----------



## AlanO (Feb 19, 2014)

webestang64 said:


> Nice.....I really like the 4th shot. But it does appear to need some dodging and burning.
> 
> I love shooting high ISO film. I just bought 2 rolls of Ilford 3200 to shoot at 25,000 ISO.



I over exposed the 4th by accident, increased print exposure from f11 to f8 but still not quite what I was looking for. I reshot this last night, we'll see if it's better. I'm curious what you get at 25000, post the results. Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## AlanO (Feb 19, 2014)

terri said:


> Very nice! I like your chosen contrast filters. #3 in particular is kickin' it.
> 
> Keep up the good work!



Thanks Terri, I appreciate the encouragement.


----------

